# Anyone ever used the HSGI Wasatch/Weesatch



## MikeL (10 Nov 2007)

Just curouis is anyone has any experiance with this, an how well it fits over our armour.


----------



## Farmboy (12 Nov 2007)

Since no one has helped you with this I will chime in.

 We have sold tons of these to guys going overseas, as well as others using them here.  No problem fitting them over armour.  They can carry a high number of mags for you as well and it is a top of the line piece of kit.

 You can also fold the front down if your not running a plate in it or aren't using the MOLLE on the bib.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (14 Nov 2007)

Militarymorons ran a brief review and description of the Weesatch:  http://www.militarymorons.com/equipment/2ndline1.html.  

www.lightfighter.net also has several discussion threads on the Woo/Wee/Wasatch plate carriers that you can find by running  a keyword search.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Nov 2007)

I am pretty sure it's the rig I am (not supposed to be) using in Afghanistan, it was a hand me down so I am not positive.. AMajoor can probably answer the question but if it is I can tell you it fits fine with the armour on.  The only problem I have is with the full back on mine being empty, I find it front heavy.. I will try to get some pics shortly and post them here...


----------



## Farmboy (16 Nov 2007)

Take the back off and then cross the straps running it as a chest rig


----------



## MikeL (16 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the replies/info.


----------



## BigRudy (16 Nov 2007)

I had one of these overseas, the wasaatch I think(that I am looking to sell) that I threw a bunch of grenade pouches on....it worked really well. Instead of using it as a plate carrier I put my camelbak in the back plate pouch, along with whatever else I needed for a patrol, so I could ditch the God awful smallpack. Anyways, it carried enough mags, sat well over the frag vest, and my 2 smoke grenade pouches became my med pouches that PERFECTLY fit my tourniquets and israeli bandages.

Everybody is different but it gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Nov 2007)

That's true.. I have my CAT and Israeli bandage in the same pocket, I took the velcro off and sacrificed the Mags I'd put there (there's tons of room for mags).  I also took the extreme right mag velcro off and am using it as an ad-hoc holster, with a retaining strap on it.. I;ll show you with pics once I take them.. operational priorities and all...


----------



## KevinB (17 Nov 2007)

Yes thats the vest that I bought from Darren to give to Rob (Jay4th and I set it up and mailed it to Rob) he used it on tour and handed it off to Gunner to hold for Art, who used it and now itys off to you - its the CF version of the sisterhood of the travelling pants. 
  
How is it doing?


----------



## Farmboy (17 Nov 2007)

> its the CF version of the sisterhood of the travelling pants.



 Now that's funny that you know that!  I've had to sit through that 3 or 4 times when my kids were home and I was on the computer.


----------



## medaid (17 Nov 2007)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> Now that's funny that you know that!  I've had to sit through that 3 or 4 times when my kids were home and I was on the computer.



We all know that Kev's got a sensitive side


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Nov 2007)

Yep, it's doing fine I-6.. I had it tucked away with fear at the beginning of the tour but have since grown the nuts to wear it, though I am in the mounted role and tend to just jump off my car with only a frag vest and weapon in most cases.. I did use it in the dismounted role a couple of weeks ago for a Vehicle Checkpoint.
  
I have made it slicker by removing the larger pouches so I can actually jump into my hatch with it on if I need to..and added an admin pouch I picked up on Lightfighter.. it holds my spare 9mm mag and my translating booklets the Army gave me.. I am still improving my Pashtu..

My lazy A$$ will be taking some pics of it on me tomorrow.. I hope.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Nov 2007)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> Since no one has helped you with this I will chime in.
> 
> We have sold tons of these to guys going overseas, as well as others using them here.  No problem fitting them over armour.  They can carry a high number of mags for you as well and it is a top of the line piece of kit.
> 
> You can also fold the front down if your not running a plate in it or aren't using the MOLLE on the bib.



Farmboy which do you find you sell more, the weesatch or wasatch?

heres the big question, it says the weesatch is smaller (ideal for concealed body armor or no armor i think it said?)  Does the weesatch fit well with Canadian issue body armor?
of if someone was intending to use it with the canadian issue stuff should get go for the larger wasatch?


----------



## Farmboy (19 Nov 2007)

Most guys go with the Wasatch.  Everything is the same on them just a wider cumberbund.

 I've had a couple guys switch up to the Wasatch after trying it with the armour.  If your a smaller frame though the Weesatch will work well.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Nov 2007)

Here's the pic I promised.  I didn't pretty it up or anything but it gives you an idea of how it fits/loads.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Nov 2007)

Bzzliteyr which one is that, the Wasatch or Weesatch?


----------



## medaid (27 Nov 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Bzzliteyr which one is that, the Wasatch or Weesatch?



das ist eine Weesatch..


----------

